

Palm Beach Gardens teen launches Jurassic app - mangoleaf
http://m.palmbeachpost.com/news/news/local-education/gardens-teen-launches-jurassic-app/nSnz4/

======
mangoleaf
The angel offer came from a retired CEO of a public company that saw the
article.

The subject of the article is a product of HN:

HN introduced us to Khan Academy many years ago, and it his math and [one of
the] CS sources.

HN introduced us to many learning sources for Java [Programr, Think Like a CS,
etc].

HN introduced us to Pygame.

HN introduced us to ocw.mit.edu.

HN introduced us to Minecraft when it was in early beta.

etc.....

~~~
bilus
Nice, great job! Very, very impressive!

------
RyanZAG
"As of last week, about 30 people had downloaded Frost’s application"

"angel $ offer"

Uh oh.. are we in another bubble? I hope not...

~~~
bilus
Oh, come on! How old are you (pun intended). I know I'd have been deliriously
happy if any of my apps had gotten a write up like this when I had been 13.
Even in a local newspaper.

Not that I managed to publish any marketable apps at that age.

~~~
CoryG89
Not that there was an app store to market them on when most of us were that
age.

~~~
bilus
You may do have a point there. :)

------
shimms
I'm confused - the article doesn't mention an angel investment at all.

~~~
citricsquid
The person that submitted this (mangoleaf) is the father of the boy in the
story so I assume he knows more than the article mentions.

~~~
mangoleaf
The angel offer came from a retired CEO of a public company that saw the
article. I posted that as the first comment, but there is no way to make that
comment sticky to the top. I see it below.

~~~
larrys
Did you accept the offer and what was the amount of the offer?

~~~
mangoleaf
What he REALLY wants to do is work for Notch, or some company that is doing a
fun and interesting games or educational stuff. He likes team projects. Anyone
need a 13yo beta tester that is into the digital game/educational world?

~~~
TypeSafe
what references/skills does he have?

------
tdicola
Very cool--I'm jealous of what a great environment teenagers have for
programming today. When I was 13 I was hacking up QBasic games I downloaded
from local bulletin boards. A teenager today can publish Android apps to
impress their friends and make some spending money!

------
Salax_
It's a soundboard. Plenty of young teenagers have made much better and more
useful things.

------
marshray
I'm surprised no one's asked yet -- how did he obtain the samples of dinosaur
sounds?

~~~
scrumper
Obviously the time machine was the easy part. Not worth documenting.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Left as an exercise to the reader.

~~~
scrumper
Exactly. Like every proof ever: "It is easy to show that..."

------
TypeSafe
So whats so special about this?

------
jonursenbach
Link to the app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=appinventor.ai...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=appinventor.ai_evanfrosty.JurassicSounds&feature=search_result)

------
lukethomas
Go homeschoolers! I love it (coming from someone who was homeschooled for most
of K-12.)

